# NY Vollie Shot by crash victim



## emt seeking first job (Mar 2, 2011)

*Long Island, NY EMT shot by patient at car crash scene.*

http://www.jems.com/article/news/lo...M&utm_campaign=JEMS+Breaking+News+NY+03-02-11

Let's be particularly careful out there.


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 2, 2011)

> BELLMORE, N.Y. - Police on Long Island say a fire department volunteer has been shot and the suspect killed at the scene of an auto accident on Long Island.
> 
> A police spokeswoman said the volunteer did not sustain life threatening injuries and was taken to a local hospital. She did not know the nature of his volunteer work with the department.


Link to full story

Link to audio of radio traffic

Could be any one of us.


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 2, 2011)

Threads merged.


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 2, 2011)

Glad to hear the wounds aren't life threatening for the vollie...

The suspect on the other hand... I won't shed a tear over.


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 2, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> Threads merged.



Sorry about that, I guess I should have run a search instead of looking just in the EMS News section.



HotelCo said:


> Glad to hear the wounds aren't life threatening for the vollie...
> 
> The suspect on the other hand... I won't shed a tear over.



My feelings exactly. 

If anything, this is a good reminder that situational awareness is more than just a phrase.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 2, 2011)

Ouch. Glad to hear the EMS providers is mostly ok. And good shooting to PD!


----------



## skills82 (Mar 2, 2011)

Listening to the radio communication, all I have to say is communication between everyone could of been a little better in my opinion. 

At least the ff will be ok.


----------

